# Halloween Soap - Thanks to Sanguine



## Hazel (Oct 28, 2012)

Sanguine's post (viewtopic.php?f=5&t=33026) was the inspiration behind this soap. Many thanks because I'm pleased by the way it turned out. 

Spider rings set on top - (next time I'll have to let the soap set up more before putting the rings on because they sunk slightly into the top, also I'll space the spiders a little more carefully)   

I always seem to have a little soap left over so the very last picture is what I did with the remainder.





























Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Lindy (Oct 28, 2012)

Hazel I love those!!!!


----------



## Hazel (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks! It was really fun to do and I hope my nieces like it, too. I forgot to give them their bars when they were over the other day.   Oh well, Halloween isn't until Wednesday.


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Oct 28, 2012)

love it spiders to fun!!


----------



## Relle (Oct 29, 2012)

Ooooooo, pretty, my colours, I noticed you didn't cut the little spidies legs off when you cut the slices  8)  .Now I know, you really do love spidies. What does Kismet smell like ? - send me a scratch and sniff through the puter screen    .


----------



## green soap (Oct 29, 2012)

These are really creative!  I was also wondering how you cut it to leave the spider legs intact.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 29, 2012)

I used a knife to hold up the spider legs and then inserted my cutter underneath the knife. It was very awkward to do and as you can see, the bars are a wee bit crooked. However, the important thing is I had fun and that's all that matters. You *do *know it's all about me.  :wink:

I thought Kismet smelled great oob. I don't know how it compares to Lush's Karma because I've never smelled it. I wasn't as impressed with it in the soap. It didn't smell as good and I actually thought it smelled funky. Now that it's been several weeks, the funkiness is gone and I like it because it reminds me of incense with maybe a hint of patchouli. Normally, I don't like patchouli but this does smell nice. It's a very soft scent but that also might be because I only used .7 oz ppo (that's all the FO I had).  Unfortunately, I read a review which says this FO fades and the person recommended Kazi-Kazi from Daystar for a FO that will stick in the soap.

Here's a link to a post about Lush dupes at Daystar. http://soapmakingforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=89760


----------



## aroma (Nov 1, 2012)

I love Halloween soaps...great job!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you! I got lucky with the swirls. I did find out the spiders come out of the soap very easily and the soap has nice lather - lots of small and big bubbles plus it's a frothier type of lather. I expected it to be more of a creamy lather. It's also more conditioning than I thought it would turn out. I'll have to try this recipe again.


----------



## soaptrotter (Nov 2, 2012)

Very cute soaps Hazel, I showed my lil one and he loved the "spidys" as he calls them!


----------



## judymoody (Nov 2, 2012)

Love the look you got!  As well as the description of the potato masher technique - I'll have to try it!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 2, 2012)

Thank you, ladies!



			
				judymoody said:
			
		

> potato masher technique



Yes, the potato masher technique - very high tech.  :wink: 

I should have mentioned it was the masher which is made with a curved wire and not the round one with holes. Oddly enough, I was in the grocery store and saw a differently styled potato masher. It had vertical prongs attached to a horizontal bar. I picked it up and seriously thought about buying it. I thought it might be interesting to try in soap, too. But I was strong, put it back down and walked away. I was sooo proud of myself.  

Although, I don't know if I'll be as strong the next time I'm at the store.


----------



## cp chick (Nov 3, 2012)

I was thinking of buying black oxide, but I like the look you got with activated charcoal.  Plus, it has other benefits.  Hmmm... ideas for next order.  Thanks Hazel!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 3, 2012)

Black oxide would work, too. Just remember you don't need much with the activated charcoal if you decide to use it. I think the 1/4 teaspoon would have been enough for the color.

You're welcome! I'm happy to share the little bit of info I know.


----------



## Sanguine (Nov 4, 2012)

Very nice looking soaps! 
Next year everyone can say what they are scared of and make a whole range of halloween SMF soaps.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 4, 2012)

Sanguine said:
			
		

> Next year everyone can say what they are scared of and make a whole range of halloween SMF soaps.




Great suggestion! Bugs, snakes, spiders, politicians... :wink:


----------



## Sanguine (Nov 4, 2012)

Politicians... Truely looking forward to that one!!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 4, 2012)

Actually, it may not be as scary next year. I won't be as afraid to answer the phone and find someone from one of the political parties telling me why I should vote for their candidate. I think it should be a law that they're identified on caller ID for whichever candidate they're supporting instead of the ID just showing as "Private".  I'm so tired of all the phone calls but I guess it's better than them showing up at the front door.


----------



## Sanguine (Nov 4, 2012)

They call you and come at your door? Strange!
Thank god we dont have that here, downside: we're forced to vote...


----------



## Hazel (Nov 4, 2012)

I haven't had any political supporters show up at the house for years. Maybe they don't do it anymore? But we get a lot of phone calls now; which to be fair, are easier to ignore.  :twisted:


----------



## AngelMomma (Nov 4, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Actually, it may not be as scary next year. I won't be as afraid to answer the phone and find someone from one of the political parties telling me why I should vote for their candidate. I think it should be a law that they're identified on caller ID for whichever candidate they're supporting instead of the ID just showing as "Private".  I'm so tired of all the phone calls but I guess it's better than them showing up at the front door.



Hazel, that sounds like such a PAIN!!!  Volume on my house ph is off, so no telling if I have been getting those calls.  Last year I did have the Mayor show up at our door hoping to secure my vote.  Not long after he took a plea deal from the federal government.  Needless to say he isn't our mayor today   

And those soaps are adorable!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 4, 2012)

AngelMomma said:
			
		

> Last year I did have the Mayor show up at our door hoping to secure my vote.  Not long after he took a plea deal from the federal government.



Are you joking? Your mayor really had to take a plea deal?  :shock: 

Wow! I guess I'll stop complaining about our mayor.  

It's not too bad. I learned quickly to let the phone ring until the answering machine picks up. I'll answer it if it's someone I know and ignore it if it's a political call. Thanks for the compliment on the soap. I know I'm repeating myself but I really like the recipe.


----------



## AngelMomma (Nov 4, 2012)

Nope, not joking in the least.  Something to do with FEMA$$$ from hurricane Katrina.....Padding city employees time cards......or some such nonsense.

And no harm in rejoicing because you found a great recipe you like.


----------



## aroma (Nov 5, 2012)

Do you think replacing safflower with the sunflower would be ok?  I have some safflower I need to use up.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 5, 2012)

Safflower would be fine. It's properties are very similar to sunflower and it's also a little more conditioning. I've used safflower in batches before and I really liked it. 




			
				AngelMomma said:
			
		

> Nope, not joking in the least.  Something to do with FEMA$$$ from hurricane Katrina.....Padding city employees time cards......or some such nonsense.



That's dishonest. IMO, that's stealing money which could have been used to help the victims.


----------



## FOhoarder (Nov 6, 2012)

Beautiful swirlies Hazel!  I love black and blue soap.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for the compliment! It does look blue in the pictures but it's actually purple. Another reason to be pleased with it because normally I don't get vibrant purple in batches. I used more than I usually add of the ultramarine violet to make sure it was a dark purple.


----------



## aroma (Nov 7, 2012)

Hazel do you mind me asking how high you go on safflower?  I was thinking no more than 10%.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 7, 2012)

I'd suggest not using more than 10% but it also depends on how recently you opened the container. If you just opened it, you could go slightly higher if you want more conditioning. I think in a well balanced recipe you wouldn't have to worry too much about rancidity. You can also check in the grocery for high oleic safflower since it's more stable than regular safflower.


----------



## aroma (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks Hazel!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 8, 2012)

You're welcome!   

I was browsing a little while ago and saw that David Fisher stated safflower can be used up to 15%. It might be worth trying and seeing if you like a slightly higher percentage. I also wanted to remind you about Zen Soaps' single oil page which is a nice resource. http://www.zensoaps.com/singleoil.htm


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Nov 9, 2012)

I would worry about that high of a % on sunflower oil it tends to go rancid


----------



## Hazel (Nov 9, 2012)

I now buy high oleic sunflower oil. It's more stable than regular sunflower oil. However, I have older soaps (well over a year) in which I have used regular sunflower and I haven't had any problems with rancidity. I normally use SFO at 10%. The only soap I've used it at higher percentage was in salt bar batches. Perhaps the salt helps to prevent rancidity?

There is also a high oleic safflower oil available but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 18, 2012)

I love the swirls and I don't think I've seen anything quite like this before!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 18, 2012)

Thank you! I credit using the potato masher for the swirls. It's definitely going to be my go-to tool for swirls from now on. 



I'm did notice the Kismet FO has faded (the soap is slightly over 7 weeks old). So, I won't use this FO again which is too bad since I really liked the scent.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 18, 2012)

Is that one of the NG lush dupes? I didn't get that but got a few others that I was planning to try out soon. Wonder if it would last better in b&b...


----------



## Hazel (Nov 18, 2012)

Yes, it is NG's dupe of Lush's Karma. I don't know how if it would hold up in B&B. It's interesting reading the reviews on NG's site because not a single one mentioned that the scent fades in CP.


----------

